# Restore or Rat?



## Centurion (Sep 7, 2020)

I picked up this little 24" American, trying to decide if I want to rat rod/bmx modify it, or just restore it? Seems pretty original except for the China rim on the rear.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 7, 2020)

I'd have to say leave it original and just make it American again the S-7 rear rim. Looks like a nice example.


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 7, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I'd have to say leave it original and just make it American again the S-7 rear rim. Looks like a nice example.




+1


----------



## AndyA (Sep 8, 2020)

Dear Mr. Centurion:
Nice bike! I saw an article recently that said when you ask an epidemiologist* a question, the answer always starts with "It depends." Well, the answer to this question starts the same way. Are you planning to keep it? Sell it? Admire it? Ride it? The folks on this forum with an archeological view will encourage leaving it as original as practical. They are correct in that it's a way-one street; once you go rat rod, you can't go back. As an example of industrial design and a historical look into American society, the bike would be a wonderful exhibit. On the other hand, if you want to ride a 24-incher, you'll probably need to add a long or layback seat post and BMX or high rise handlebars. One could argue that this approach is also consistent with the history of bikes in America because there were always folks customizing and modifying their bikes to look cooler and/or go faster. Riding it also would pay homage to the design and manufacturing system that produced this bike and its kin. If you're planning on selling it, you're probably in the wrong business.
Have fun!

*until recently, who ever read anything about epidemiologists?


----------



## phantom (Sep 8, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I'd have to say leave it original and just make it American again the S-7 rear rim. Looks like a nice example.



Exactly what I would do.....and at 5'9" I have zero problems with a 24" bike, even with the seat and gooseneck down.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 8, 2020)

I plan on riding it, the collection of old bikes is nice for those shorter rides close to me. They serve a few purposes for me, some exercise (your legs get strong on these), collecting, displays, and a mechanical hobby. People in my neighborhood love seeing these relics. I'm thinking to make this more useable for me at 5' 11" I'll need a new seat, some higher/riser bars and maybe loose the fenders, and some fatter whites. I'll keep all the stock parts, my plan on this one is to have a comfortable short range cruiser. Thanks for the replies


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 8, 2020)

keep as original.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 8, 2020)

If you are going to modify, here's what I would do...first get original rim for rear. Replace the seat and bars with period correct Schwinn banana seat and ape hangers. Be a cool period correct custom and great to ride. Those banana seats and bars let you stretch out a bit. Keep all original parts, of course, and you could put back to stock in ten minutes if you wanted.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 8, 2020)

What's to restore?? Looks like a very nice original from here.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 8, 2020)

restore what?   Like Mike said, it looks pretty og.

wash it, tune it, ride it.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 8, 2020)

frankandpam said:


> If you are going to modify, here's what I would do...first get original rim for rear. Replace the seat and bars with period correct Schwinn banana seat and ape hangers. Be a cool period correct custom and great to ride. Those banana seats and bars let you stretch out a bit. Keep all original parts, of course, and you could put back to stock in ten minutes if you wanted.





Good news on the rim, it is in fact stamped SCHWINN I misread it in the sun, I like the idea of the Stingray set-up, the white grips could still be used and a white seat would be cool. Will these rims fit 24X2.125 tires? I have the wider tires on my other 26" Schwinn,s and I love the cushy ride they give.


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 8, 2020)

Centurion said:


> Good news on the rim, it is in fact stamped SCHWINN I misread it in the sun, I like the idea of the Stingray set-up, the white grips could still be used and a white seat would be cool. Will these rims fit 24X2.125 tires? I have the wider tires on my other 26" Schwinn,s and I love the cushy ride they give.



From experience you can clear 2.125 tires but the fenders usually never play nice. Guess trade off which ever way you intend use of it; rainy weather or jus' good weather trips


----------



## Big Moe (Sep 8, 2020)

There's the problem with 2.125 tires and s7 rims. Other than that, leave it og. It looks good as is.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 9, 2020)

I'll probably just do new stock white walls, and have a set of high rise bars to ride it with. It is too original to mess much with, still has the 100% American Made sticker on the front fender. I do however need a rear reflector.


----------



## eeapo (Sep 10, 2020)

What’s to restore, leave as is and enjoy raiding it.


----------

